#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Τήρηση βιβλίων εσόδων εξόδων με μπλοκάκι σε έναν εργοδότη καθεστώς μισθωτού

## chrisvounatsos

Κυριε Κολυδα 
Για να υπαχθω στο καθεστως μισθωτου με μπλοκακι ποιες προυποθεσεις πρεπει να τηρησω?
Θα εξακολουθω να τηρω /ενημερωνω το βιβλιο εσοδων εξοδων?
Θα υποβαλλω περιοδικες φπα?
Μπορω να πραγματοποιω δαπανες μετα εκδοσης τιμολογιων?

Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## accounter

*Μπλοκάκια 2017:Δείτε την εγκύκλιο*
_

Η εγκύκλιος για τα μπλοκάκια – Τι ισχύει

Σε δύο διακριτές κατηγορίες ασφαλισμένωνδιαχωρίζονται στο εξής όσοι αμείβονται με μπλοκάκια. Αυτό προβλέπει η σχετική υπουργική απόφαση σύμφωνα με την οποία καθορίζεται ως ανώτατο ετήσιο ασφαλιστέο πλαφόν το ποσό των 70.320 ευρώ για όσους χρησιμοποιούν μπλοκάκι και έχουν ετήσια σύμβαση, ενώ για όσους έχουν σύμβαση μικρότερης διάρκειας, δηλαδή μερικών μηνών, το ανώτατο ασφαλιστέο πλαφόν ανά μήνα είναι 5.860,80 ευρώ.

Η εγκύκλιος ορίζει ρητά ότι εφόσον το εισόδημα προέρχεται από την άσκηση διαρκούς -και όχι ευκαιριακής- επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας, και μόνο από την απασχόληση σε ένα ή και δύο πρόσωπα (φυσικά και νομικά), προκύπτει ουσιαστικά αποκλειστικότητα ως προς το/τα πρόσωπο/α που αποδέχεται/ονται τις σχετικές υπηρεσίες. Επομένως, επί του εισοδήματος αυτού υπολογίζονται οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές ύψους 20% για τον κλάδο κύριας σύνταξης, κατανεμημένο κατά 6,67% σε βάρος του ασφαλισμένου και κατά 13,33% σε βάρος του αντισυμβαλλόμενου.Αντίστοιχα κατανέμονται οι εισφορές υγειονομικής περίθαλψης, καθώς και οι εισφορές επικουρικής ασφάλισης και εφάπαξ, σε όσες κατηγορίες ασφαλισμένων υφίσταται υποχρεωτική υπαγωγή στην ασφάλιση των κλάδων αυτών (δηλαδή επικουρικής ασφάλισης και εφάπαξ) λόγω της ιδιότητας τους ως ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες ή αυτοαπασχολούμενοι, σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στην ισχύουσα νομοθεσία και σε κάθε περίπτωση οι εισπραττόμενες εισφορές καταβάλλονται στους αρμόδιους κατά περίπτωση φορείς στους οποίους και έχει υπαχθεί ο ασφαλισμένος.Επίσης, όπως αναφέρει η εγκύκλιος διακρίνονται σε δύο κατηγορίες οι ασφαλισμένοι που χρησιμοποιών μπλοκάκια. Αυτοί που έχουν ετήσια διάρκεια σύμβασης . Για αυτούς ισχύει το ετήσιο ανώτατο όριο των 70.320 ευρώ, συνεπώς οι οφειλόμενες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές υπολογίζονται στο συνολικό ποσό του δελτίου παροχής υπηρεσιών (ΔΠΥ), ακόμα και αν αυτό υπερβαίνει ανά μήνα το ποσό των 5.860,8 ευρώ, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν γίνεται υπέρβαση του ανώτατου ετησίου ορίου.Όπως αναφέρει το naftemporiki.gr αυτοί που έχουν σύμβαση μικρότερη από 12 μήνες. Σε περιπτώσεις συμβάσεων με διάρκεια μικρότερη του έτους, καταβάλλονται οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές που αντιστοιχούν στην κατανομή της συμφωνημένης αμοιβής ανά μήνα ενώ και το ανώτατο όριο λαμβάνεται υπόψη σε μηνιαία βάση (5.860,80 ευρώ). Στην περίπτωση κατά την οποία το ποσό του/των ΔΠΥ που εκδίδεται/ονται μηνιαίως από ασφαλισμένο που υπάγεται στη ρύθμιση της παρ.9 του άρθρου 39, υπολείπεται της ελάχιστης βάσης υπολογισμού εισφορών, ο εν λόγω ασφαλισμένος υποχρεούται να καταβάλλει τις εισφορές που υπολείπονται του ελάχιστου ποσού κατά το χρόνο της ετήσιας εκκαθάρισης της ασφαλιστικής υποχρέωσης, οπότε και θα οριστικοποιούνται οι αναλογούσες σε αυτόν ασφαλιστικές εισφορές.Διαβάστε επίσης:  Εισφορές τώρα: Δείτε όλες τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές-Υπογράφηκε η υπουργική απόφαση

Υποβολή Αναλυτικής Περιοδικής Δήλωσης (ΑΠΔ)Προκειμένου να διασφαλιστεί τόσο η εμπρόθεσμη καταβολή των εισφορών, όσο και η ενημέρωση των υπόχρεων καταβολής, ο ασφαλισμένος που αιτείται την υπαγωγή του στη διάταξη της παρ. 9 του άρθρου 39 οφείλει να αναγράφει στο ΔΠΥ που εκδίδει στον αντισυμβαλλόμενό του, ότι υπάγεται στην εν λόγω ρύθμιση. Αντίστοιχα, και μέχρι το τέλος εκάστου ημερολογιακού μήνα, ο εν λόγω αντισυμβαλλόμενος υποχρεούται να υποβάλει για τον ασφαλισμένο που υπάγεται στην ανωτέρω ρύθμιση ΑΠΔ, προβαίνοντας σε κατανομή της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής ανά μήνα, με βάση τη διάρκεια της σύμβασης.Με την υποβολή της ΑΠΔ αυτής ενεργοποιείται αυτομάτως η καταβολή ασφαλιστικών εισφορών σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω. Στην περίπτωση που ο αντισυμβαλλόμενος δεν υποβάλει ΑΠΔ, προκειμένου ο παρέχων σε αυτόν υπηρεσίες ασφαλισμένος να υπαχθεί στην οικεία ρύθμιση, ο εν λόγω ασφαλισμένος οφείλει να υποβάλει στον ΕΦΚΑ υπεύθυνη δήλωση περί πλήρωσης των νόμιμων προϋποθέσεων, όπως αυτές περιγράφονται ως άνω, δηλώνοντας ταυτόχρονα το ΑΦΜ του/των αντισυμβαλλομένου/ων του και προσκομίζοντας τυχόν άλλα δικαιολογητικά που αποδεικνύουν το περιεχόμενο της υπεύθυνης δήλωσής του.Μπορείτε να δείτε την εγκύκλιο από εδώ.
_

----------

